# Looking to live south of hua hin



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

As the pollution is getting worse in Hua Hin is there a good area for a retired UK expat couple to locate within 2 hours South of Hua Hin, preferably on the coast.


----------



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

Which area is the quietest residential area for retired UK couple either in Hua Hin city or south of Hua Hin, maybe somewhere in the PKK district.
Surely someone has an opinion?


----------

